# Review: Canon 1V HS



## crank47 (Apr 20, 2014)

Howdy fellow shooters,
I wrote my opinion on the last 35mm SLR from Canon and its place in my digital kit.
If you are interested please check out the review on my blog:
http://stephanbednaic.com/blog/post/canon-eos-1v-hs-review/
If you still use the 1V in your kit, I would like to hear your opinion and experience with it.

Have a nice day!


----------



## traingineer (Apr 21, 2014)

Kool. (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## distant.star (Apr 21, 2014)

.
Well done review.

I sold mine a year ago -- only to escape film.

The 5D3 does most (clearly not all) of what the 1V can do. In my case, the 5D3 does 100% of what I actually need.


----------



## crank47 (Apr 22, 2014)

The 1V fit in nicely with the 5DmkIII, I like the combo a lot and my kit is now modular and flexible to the look I want. Why did you escape film? I still like the look of it and the wram feeling it gives for personal work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm putting my two, both with very low roll counts, boxes, papers and all, on eBay in the next week or so. I love the idea of having them more than I end up using them, I got them new years ago but very soon after got rolled up by the digital wave, they sat in my bags as backups for years and then were relegated to the gear box, but I just don't have a use for them now. 

Crazy but true that such good cameras are sidelined.


----------



## DRR (Apr 26, 2014)

Great review. Every couple of months for the past few years i look on ebay to see what the price is. I've always wanted one but the price has always been the limiting factor. Even now though, when you could easily pick one up for about $400, i can't justify the cost. My Elan 7 does a great job when i still shoot film and I'd rather put the money towards glass or lighting. Someday though...


----------

